# Cactus Juice Question



## Graybeard (Mar 6, 2019)

I'm working on some burr oak Colin stabilized for me and when I ran a piece over my jointer it sounded like it didn't like it very much. Will stabilized wood dull tools faster than the same wood not stabilized?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2019)

I would think so just based on the increased hardness. If I’m not mistaken, the stabilizing resin is methacrylate esters... we use something similar to glue in knee replacement components, and it’s very hard stuff!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I would think so just based on the increased hardness. If I’m not mistaken, the stabilizing resin is methacrylate esters... we use something similar to glue in knee replacement components, and it’s very hard stuff!


So that's where all the cost is incurred. Heating and curing the knees before leaving the operation room

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## DKMD (Mar 6, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> So that's where all the cost is incurred. Heating and curing the knees before leaving the operation room



Tough part is stuffing them in those little toaster ovens

Reactions: Funny 10


----------

